# Ever awkwardly woken up next to your spouse....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

.......after just having a hot and steamy dream that involved an old flame or maybe an ex wife or husband? I have; and it was uncomfortable for a minute because my wife was standing there by the bed brushing her hair in the mirror and said "good morning", and I was just having hot passionate sex with my ex wife in a dream and had to quickly ditch that image!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Sex with an ex....no, never had sex with an ex....a dream where sex took place?? Yep. Either I say...Oooo had a redic sex dream....you weren't there....I wasn't there... We should have some action laters....

If it was awful I say it was ugly and the people were ugly, their room was gross and prob smelled....just eww...we gotta have sex so I can get rid of that mental image....

The worse it was, I remember. We usually talk about it later when we have our quality time out together.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Sex with an ex....no, never had sex with an ex....a dream where sex took place?? Yep. Either I say...Oooo had a redic sex dream....you weren't there....I wasn't there... We should have some action laters....
> 
> If it was awful I say it was ugly and the people were ugly, their room was gross and prob smelled....just eww...we gotta have sex so I can get rid of that mental image....
> 
> The worse it was, I remember. We usually talk about it later when we have our quality time out together.


Although my ex was nuts and had a violent temper and a ton of personal baggage and drama, she will still go down as one of the most wild and kinkiest sex partners I've ever had and I guess I still miss that part(because I am currently married to someone who is extremely vanilla).


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've done this and it was directly related to the fact that I wasn't getting enough sex from my husband.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm more apt to have bad dreams about fWW and OM. 

Now there's a mood killer.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Not an ex or old flame but I did have a dream that I was having sex with a beautiful, young lady (at 60, they're all young to me). I was thrusting in my dream and I woke up spooning with my wife and I never knew whether or not I was actually thrusting against my wife. She slept through it all.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, I've had _many_ dreams about sex with others--sometimes men I knew/know, sometimes just "dream people." The WORST are dreams in which I have sex and then realize (or knew all along) that I am cheating on my husband. The shame and regret and overwhelming feeling of "things will never be the same now" is so real in my dream that sometimes I'm in a cold sweat when I wake up. 

Once I had a dream in which I got caught cheating, and my husband's response was so painful and final and swift that I was in a funk for DAYS. I swear, if all married people who love their spouses could have a dream like that, they would never cheat. 

My favorite are my dreams about sex with my husband, which are usually so physically and emotionally intense that I hate to wake up. A close second are dreams where I'm getting in on with another woman. Huge fantasy of ours, but one we confine to fantasy. My husband gets so jealous and frustrated when I tell him I've had a girl dream, and then he demands details--which I lovingly provide, with as much embellishment for his pleasure as I can conjure.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I dream about women and yet have zero desire to go there. My husband wants details about those dreams. He finds that hot. Lol


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I do have quite randy dreams at times but they are not about any one in particular. I know I'm not the only one woman man on the forum, I wonder if other one woman men are the same?

Before I met my wife to be I had randy dreams all the time but when it got time to get to the nitty gritty my dreams ended because I had nothing on which to base my dreams.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> The WORST are dreams in which I have sex and then realize (or knew all along) that I am cheating on my husband. The shame and regret and overwhelming feeling of "things will never be the same now" is so real in my dream that sometimes I'm in a cold sweat when I wake up.


OMG, I have had this dream, but it was after reading a thread on TAM where a woman had cheat, regret it, and want to know how to get her H back. I can't forget it! My H came back home from travel open the door and call out his sing-song nickname for me (my first and middle name rhyme) and I freeze and can't move and he come into bedroom and I see his wide smile turn into a hurt frown. Funny part is the OM is not there, but he is there and both of us know he is. I first woke up and didn't know if it really happen and I just said out loud "Oh my God!' My H woke up and ask me what wrong and I just said "bad dream" and snuggle up to him.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> OMG, I have had this dream, but it was after reading a thread on TAM where a woman had cheat, regret it, and want to know how to get her H back. I can't forget it! My H came back home from travel open the door and call out his sing-song nickname for me (my first and middle name rhyme) and I freeze and can't move and he come into bedroom and I see his wide smile turn into a hurt frown. Funny part is the OM is not there, but he is there and both of us know he is. I first woke up and didn't know if it really happen and I just said out loud "Oh my God!' My H woke up and ask me what wrong and I just said "bad dream" and snuggle up to him.


Yes, that's the dream. What a relief when you realize it was just a dream, right? I have never had a desire to cheat, and even if I did, don't think I could bring myself to act on it. Just don't think I could face myself for the rest of my life. So why do we have those dreams? I'll have to turn to a "dream dictionary" to see what infidelity correlates to in real life . . . I'll report back if I find anything.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Flip! I wouldn't feel guilty about it. It does not mean you want to go have sex with them!! It's only a dream! Like any other dream that makes no sense and causes intense emotions. I'd say enjoy it! It's not like you intentionaly made yourself dream that way, and if you did please share how! There are some dreams I wouldn't mind having....Just saying


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Flip! I wouldn't feel guilty about it. It does not mean you want to go have sex with them!! It's only a dream! Like any other dream that makes no sense and causes intense emotions. I'd say enjoy it! It's not like you intentionaly made yourself dream that way, and if you did please share how! There are some dreams I wouldn't mind having....Just saying


Yikes! I always feel guilty when I'm having too much fun in a sexy dream with another man. Don't know why, but I feel guilty enjoying the sex too much, sometimes I orgasm. Then I wake up and my hubby is there, I rarely orgasm with him nowadays ( too much pressure during sex, "do this, turn that way, more, more, more!" Ugh.)

In the dreams the sex is relaxed and the man knows what to do to bring me over the edge. I'm passive in bed, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll take your dreams! Lol. I love sex dreams, and rarely do they involve my H. Hey, if I wake up all ready to go he don't mind. In fact, he thinks its hot!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Many times I'll wake up and try desperately to fall back asleep so I can "finish" my dream.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

You've got cut yourself some slack. People do WEIRD stuff in their dreams. 

Also keep in mind that dreams can be influenced by a lot of things, including medicines. So if you find yourself getting it on in a hot air balloon with an ex while Slash plays Stairway to Heaven and then discover you've lost your cheese pants----it might just be the Ambien you took.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Almost all of my sex dreams involve wilder exes. Dreams with my wife are rare. Like once every few years. When I wake up I don't feel guilty. I feel disappointed.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

My husband teases me and tells me I'm "over sexed"...maybe we should cut back....he says with a lopsided grin...

Noooooo....lol. I can win. It happens when it's been a while, it happens when we had a hot and heavy week. 

It seems there is no rhyme or reason. Dreams about sex just accrue naturally. At least most of you it's your husband/wife and at least it's you in the dream....


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess deep down inside I wish I was still able to do the sex part with my ex, and then enjoy the sane parts of my life that my wife brings to the table(because my ex was nuts).


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Happened just now and i cant go back to sleep :scratchhead: ? 

Wheewww and juust when the dream was getting very , very interesting too?


----------

